# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Як-17 подробная диаграмма

## Corona

Привет всем, 
мне интересно, если кто-то может сказать мне, где я могу найти диаграмму Як-17 в 1/48 масштабе? Я преобразую Як-15 в Як-17 и нужен подробный схему, чтобы иметь возможность сделать это. 
Спасибо. C.

----------


## Fencer

> Привет всем, 
> мне интересно, если кто-то может сказать мне, где я могу найти диаграмму Як-17 в 1/48 масштабе? Я преобразую Як-15 в Як-17 и нужен подробный схему, чтобы иметь возможность сделать это. 
> Спасибо. C.


Яковлев Як-17 и Чертежи

----------


## Corona

Спасибо, я ценю ответ.

----------


## FLOGGER

Еще две картинки. Як-15У это и есть Як-17.

----------


## Corona

Спасибо Flogger

----------


## Fencer

> Привет всем, 
> мне интересно, если кто-то может сказать мне, где я могу найти диаграмму Як-17 в 1/48 масштабе? Я преобразую Як-15 в Як-17 и нужен подробный схему, чтобы иметь возможность сделать это. 
> Спасибо. C.


Dubena 1/72 
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...c_t_81010.html

----------


## Fencer

> Dubena 1/72 
> Dubena 1/72


А вообще можно просмотреть этот раздел "Самолеты СССР после 1950 - ОКБ Яковлева" http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...rum_f_108.html

----------


## FLOGGER

> Dubena 1/72 
> Dubena 1/72


Да, шикарная работа! Была у меня когда-то эта вакуха, смотреть на нее без отвращения было невозможно. И Монтер из нее ТАКУЮ модель сделал! Я просто восхищен. Никогда бы не поверил, что такое возможно, если б не увидел сам.

----------


## Corona

Спасибо всем, я начну с построения диаграммы в масштабе 1/48 и буду работать оттуда. Я буду публиковать прогресс, как я работаю над этим.

----------

